
Author: I sell 60 books on the Kindle to every one iBook - transburgh
http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/08/23/author-i-sell-60-books-on-the-kindle-to-every-one-ibook/
======
klync
At the risk of sounding like a troll, that's because iP[hone|ad] users aren't
as interested in reading. Apple's niche has always been with the visual, not
the verbal, crowd.

~~~
wccrawford
He wasn't trying to figure out the reason. He was directly refuting someone
else's statement.

